# Help how do i rollback an update?



## fuel156 (Jun 19, 2002)

i have latest sercuity update and its causing problems

please help


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

You didn't put Front Row (enabler for non FR Macs) on it did you?


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

Try reinstalling the latest combo update for your OS X version.


----------



## fuel156 (Jun 19, 2002)

no front row installed ever on this G4 tower Mirror door model duel 1Ghrz


----------



## Brian Scully (Jan 23, 2001)

fuel156 said:


> i have latest sercuity update and its causing problems
> 
> please help


Very easy reinstall you last daily back up 

It will take you back to the time and place before the security upgrade 

What you do not back up daily? 

You ignored MacDoc's warnings to back up daily ?

I do daily with SuperDuper and incrementals take 6+ minutes for 23 gigs 

I am a hobbyist senior user with NO files that are critical but I back up daily.

If you have ANY files that you cannot afford to lose even for one day why would you not do the same ?

On the other hand I have NEVER had a problem with ANY OS or security update from Jaguar on.

Perhaps I should knock on wood or just thank my lucky stars.

I read MacFixit and other sites that report multiple/multiple problems with each and every update and yet NONE of my friends have had any problem


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Brian Scully said:


> Very easy reinstall you last daily back up
> 
> It will take you back to the time and place before the security upgrade
> 
> ...


I think he got the point about backing up with your first sentence. No need to beat the point to death.

I'm sure he'll back up from now on!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

okcomputer said:


> I think he got the point about backing up with your first sentence. No need to beat the point to death.
> 
> I'm sure he'll back up from now on!


Yep. Overkill for sure.


----------

